# Ruten gesucht für größeren See



## Orothred (25. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

um meine Rutensammlung im Laufe des nächsten Jahres ein bisschen zu komplettieren suche ich zwei Ruten für einen etwas größeren und naturbelassenen Teich, welcher u.a. mit Forellen besetzt ist.

Es soll hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus mit auftreibender Grundmontage geangelt werden. 50 - 70m Wurfweite sollten kein Problem sein. Welche Ruten fallen euch ein, in welcher Wurgewichtsklasse hält man sich da am Besten auf?

Als Rollen würde ich hier vermutlich die Daiwa Ninja BR 3000 nehmen, welche aktuell auf meinen Heavy-Feeder-Ruten ist, muss da rollentechnisch ein bisschen durchtauschen, auf die Karpfenruten muss ja auf Dauer auch was Größeres 

Preis pro Rute sollte sich wenn möglich unter 100€ bewegen.

Ich danke euch schon mal


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Oktober 2021)

für sowas, hab ich eine
tubertini catapult pro - l = 3,60 / wg = 20 - 40 g
mit
ryobi virtus fs 2500 mit 0,20 mono.

20 g (oder mehr) spiro drauf und ab damit ins wasser.


----------



## Orothred (25. Oktober 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> für sowas, hab ich eine
> tubertini catapult pro - l = 3,60 / wg = 20 - 40 g
> mit
> ryobi virtus fs 2500 mit 0,20 mono.
> ...



Die sagt mir schon mal durchaus zu, danke. Warum bin ich auf Tubertini nicht selbst gekommen....


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Oktober 2021)

warscheinlich, weil bei tubertini jeder an ein feines, zartes stöckchen denkt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Hier hast du mal einen Test von Tubertini. Die Wurfweiten wurden aber mit einem 40 gr. Gewicht pur, ohne Haken erreicht.


----------



## fischmonger (25. Oktober 2021)

Mein Tipp wäre: schau mal nach einer Floatrute, die kriegst auch ein wenig günstiger als 100€. Eine Daiwa Aqualite beispielsweise.


----------



## Orothred (25. Oktober 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre: schau mal nach einer Floatrute, die kriegst auch ein wenig günstiger als 100€. Eine Daiwa Aqualite beispielsweise.



Die hatte ich glaube ich schon irgendwo mal im Auge. Und jedes mal, wenn ich den Begriff lese, frage ich mich: "Was ist eigentlich eine "Float"-Rute?"


----------



## fischmonger (25. Oktober 2021)

Das ist recht einfach zu beantworten. Im Prinzip eine Matchrute mit einer Länge von ca. 3,60m, höherem Wurfgewicht bis ca. max. 40g und größeren Ringen. Im Prinzip eine Allroundrute, die vieles abdeckt.


----------



## Orothred (25. Oktober 2021)

Jo, das ist klar, so war die Frage nicht gemeint  Wo kommt der Begriff her war eher die Frage.

Die stell ich mir aber bei "Match" auch


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Float = Schwimmer, Posenrute
Match = Wettkampfrute der Floatklasse, nur eben für den Wettkampf noch feiner gestaltet.


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Das ist recht einfach zu beantworten. Im Prinzip eine Matchrute mit einer Länge von ca. 3,60m, höherem Wurfgewicht bis ca. max. 40g und größeren Ringen. Im Prinzip eine Allroundrute, die vieles abdeckt.


erzähl das mal dem Herrn S.Himano da fangen Float bei 3m an haben ein WG von 15gr und kleine Ringe


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier hast du mal einen Test von Tubertini. Die Wurfweiten wurden aber mit einem 40 gr. Gewicht pur, ohne Haken erreicht.


Sehr beeindruckend, interessant was dann ein oder zwei fuss ausmachen


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr beeindruckend, interessant was dann ein oder zwei fuss ausmachen


Deswegen bin ich ja auch froh die Black Star in 4,50 zu haben.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2021)

Auf 50 und mehr Meter mit 20 gr stell ich mir schwierig vor- hauptsächlich Spannung auf die Schnur zu bekommen


----------



## honig-im-kopf (26. Oktober 2021)

wenn rute, rolle und schnur aufeinander abgestimmt sind, sollte das möglich sein.
da ich fast nur auf salmonieden gehe, erreiche ich mit 3 - 5 g schon gute weiten -
wie geschrieben, wenn das gerät passt und mit ein wenig übung, kein problem.


----------

